# Is this a decent tank?



## Jmanbeing93 (Jun 11, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Exo-Terra-Ha...UTF8&qid=1497180936&sr=1-5&keywords=exo+terra

Is this a decent tank for a tarantula/scorpion, the dimensions are 30 x 30 x 45 cm. What could I potentially put in a tank like the Exo Terra Habisphere?


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 11, 2017)

The best height for terrestrial species by exo is 30cm IMO. 

I think 45cm is a little high


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Jun 11, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> The best height for terrestrial species by exo is 30cm IMO.
> 
> I think 45cm is a little high


Will 45cm increase the risk of the chance of a spider falling to his death?

I'll look at the tank that you mentioned. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## keks (Jun 11, 2017)

Sorry, talking stupid stuff. First calculate, then talk about :X


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 11, 2017)

keks said:


> I think 45 cm is the length of the enclosure?? And it is 30 cm high and 30 cm wide? *headscratch*


The last measurement is usually height. And I know exo terra sell 30x30x45cm enclosures. 

I keep some of my medium sized terrestrial Ts in Exo Terra 30x30x30cm. I fill with loads of sub for terrestrials with an incline of sub from door to rear of enclosure to make sure reduces the risk of injury from fall. 

Please note that they should only really be used for spiders 4-6"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## keks (Jun 11, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> The last measurement is usually height. And I know exo terra sell 30x30x45cm enclosures.
> 
> I keep some of my medium sized terrestrial Ts in Exo Terra 30x30x30cm. I fill with loads of sub for terrestrials with an incline of sub from door to rear of enclosure to make sure reduces the risk of injury from fall.
> 
> Please note that they should only really be used for spiders 4-6"


I noticed it, and deleted my posting after converting inches into cm .


----------



## cold blood (Jun 11, 2017)

Damn that is one _seriously_ expensive enclosure.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 11, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Damn that is one _seriously_ expensive enclosure.


Agreed. Better be something good going in there


----------



## cold blood (Jun 11, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Agreed. Better be something good going in there


Like one made out of gold and diamonds.


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 11, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Like one made out of gold and diamonds.


They are £40 in UK. I have seen for sale in Spain even more expensive. I have a fair few at home in Glasgow but only the best display spiders get housed in them. 

I may customize with some nice stones when I return


----------



## Venom1080 (Jun 11, 2017)

How do you open it? Looks like a pain to do maintenance in, a glass tank looks just as good for not even a tenth of that price.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Jun 11, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> How do you open it? Looks like a pain to do maintenance in, a glass tank looks just as good for not even a tenth of that price.


I don't have it but judging from the pictures, I think you open from the top.


----------



## Venom1080 (Jun 11, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> I don't have it but judging from the pictures, I think you open from the top.


Not something I'd buy, even if I was a millionaire. Just looks like alot of cons compared to only the pro of looking nice.


----------



## keks (Jun 11, 2017)

On the first view it is a beautiful terrarium. 
But it is too expensive, there is no ventilation below, and the space upside for ventilation and working inside would be much too few for me. 
It is a pity, that you don't have the glass terrariums in USA as we have in Europe. 
But on the other side, you have cheap display boxes, which we don't have ^^.


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Jun 11, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Not something I'd buy, even if I was a millionaire. Just looks like alot of cons compared to only the pro of looking nice.


Yeah, I think you are right, that particular tank does seem to have a few cons. I thought it would be a good tank because it seems to have a lot of room.


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Jun 11, 2017)

keks said:


> On the first view it is a beautiful terrarium.
> But it is too expensive, there is no ventilation below, and the space upside for ventilation and working inside would be much too few for me.
> It is a pity, that you don't have the glass terrariums in USA as we have in Europe.
> But on the other side, you have cheap display boxes, which we don't have ^^.


What about something like this?
https://www.amazon.com/Aikar-Acryli...srs=14686614011&ie=UTF8&qid=1497203514&sr=1-8


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 11, 2017)

Ahhhhh the Habistat? I throught we were speaking of Exo Terra Terrarium.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Jun 11, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Ahhhhh the Habistat? I throught we were speaking of Exo Terra Terrarium.


No worries,we all make mistakes like that.


----------



## Anoplogaster (Jun 11, 2017)

Looks difficult to work in and crazy expensive! I've sort of given up on trying to make really pretty enclosures for spiders. Not that I put zero effort into it. My nice spiders still get display-worthy stuff. But they either web it all up, or they launch poop on the sides, or both. If you set up a really nice enclosure, it'll be a constant battle.


----------



## keks (Jun 11, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> What about something like this?
> https://www.amazon.com/Aikar-Acryli...srs=14686614011&ie=UTF8&qid=1497203514&sr=1-8


I can't estimate this enclosure at all, they aren't available here .


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 11, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> Yeah, I think you are right, that particular tank does seem to have a few cons. I thought it would be a good tank because it seems to have a lot of room.


It doesn't look suitable for a tarantula of any description, where are the vents, how does it open, it looks like a millionaires bread bin...lol. It may be suitable for a small reptile, but looking again I still don't see any pros only cons - the price for starters a con.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 11, 2017)

keks said:


> I can't estimate this enclosure at all, they aren't available here .


Even so, very nice enclosure, exactly how I would make one if I had the materials and the CNC machinery. Best looking enclosure I've seen for sale in a long time, has everything you need in all the right places. Not available to me either.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jun 11, 2017)

keks said:


> I can't estimate this enclosure at all, they aren't available here .





mconnachan said:


> Even so, very nice enclosure, exactly how I would make one if I had the materials and the CNC machinery. Best looking enclosure I've seen for sale in a long time, has everything you need in all the right places. Not available to me either.


Closest we've got to that is these (they also ship to the EU for £12.99), not massively keen on the sliding lid though. https://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/swell-acrylic-reptile-display-box/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 11, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Closest we've got to that is these (they also ship to the EU for £12.99), not massively keen on the sliding lid though. https://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/swell-acrylic-reptile-display-box/


I have several of these actual Habistat enclosures. They are fantastic for smaller terrestrials


----------



## Moakmeister (Jun 12, 2017)

Most people make their own enclosures. Not only is it more cheap, but it's more fun and it gives the tarantula hobby an even more unique and homemade feel to it. I used this Hobby Lobby display case that measures 8x6x5 inches for my 3 inch G. pulchripes. Just drill some airholes along the sides, not the top, since that will prevent you from being able to stack enclosures. A hole on the top would make feedings easier, though, since you'll be able to drop feeders in without taking off the lid, something I wish I'd thought of.












G.pulchripes new home



__ Moakmeister
__ May 19, 2017
__ 9



						Finally got around to rehousing my G. pulchripes. I think he's gonna like it in there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Jun 13, 2017)

@Moakmeister

Cool idea, I like it. I am looking for something that can house like an adult b.vagans or p.imperator easily. What size tank would you recommend for that?


----------



## Walker253 (Jun 13, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Exo-Terra-Ha...UTF8&qid=1497180936&sr=1-5&keywords=exo+terra
> 
> Is this a decent tank for a tarantula/scorpion, the dimensions are 30 x 30 x 45 cm. What could I potentially put in a tank like the Exo Terra Habisphere?


I looked at the dims without clicking the link, it basically shows 12x12x18. I'm thinking large arboreal. Then I click the link. They show measurements funny. I  look at it and think dart frogs. Walla expand the pic and that's what is in it.

Don't waste your money on that. You want to house an adult B vagans and want a good display? At worst, go buy a 5 gallon and a metal mesh lid (not screen) for probably 25 bucks. Spend less and buy a large Critter Keeper for about 12 bucks. If you want to spend a lot, drop about 80 on a Jamies enclosure. Even for 2 bucks, buy a shoebox container (not good for display though).

Don't waste big bucks on that thing. Crap with the extra $$$, but another T with another enclosure


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Jun 13, 2017)

@Walker253 .

When you say critter keeper, are you referring to this?:https://www.amazon.com/Kritter-Keep...97342477&sr=8-2&keywords=critter+keeper+large

My grandparents had a ten gallon tank somewhere, you think that might be a possible decent housing for a T or Scorp?


----------



## Moakmeister (Jun 13, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> @Moakmeister
> 
> Cool idea, I like it. I am looking for something that can house like an adult b.vagans or p.imperator easily. What size tank would you recommend for that?


Something that's around three times the tarantula's legspan or three times the scorpion's body length. Since an adult B vagans or P imperator are six-ish inches long (i know the scorpion can be eight inches, but their tails are curled up) then an enclosure that's around a foot and a half long would be fine.


----------



## Walker253 (Jun 13, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> @Walker253 .
> 
> When you say critter keeper, are you referring to this?:https://www.amazon.com/Kritter-Keep...97342477&sr=8-2&keywords=critter+keeper+large
> 
> My grandparents had a ten gallon tank somewhere, you think that might be a possible decent housing for a T or Scorp?


Amazon is always high priced on enclosures. This is what I'm talking about. https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/imagitarium-pet-keeper-for-aquarium-fish-large  If you print the ad and there is a local Petco, they will honor the price. 

You also could use a 10 gallon, but it's really big. A 5 would be more suitable and save space. Either way, just go get the lid.


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Oct 14, 2017)

@Ungoliant @cold blood @miss moxie @Walker253 

Ok, I found a two gallon tank that used to belong my betta, a salamander currently lives in it. (Wasn't my idea) The dimensions I think are 6 inches long, 6 inches wide and 12 inches tall, what could I put in it? Seems a little narrow for any Brachypelma species.


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Oct 15, 2017)

@Ungoliant @miss moxie @Walker253 @Moakmeister @cold blood 
Sorry for the blurriness, this is the tank that I am talking about. 6x6x12, does it look a little narrow?


----------



## Chickenfeeder100 (Oct 15, 2017)

that could fit a small desert scorpion


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Oct 15, 2017)

Chickenfeeder100 said:


> that could fit a small desert scorpion


Any particular species?


----------



## Chickenfeeder100 (Oct 15, 2017)

vaejovis confuses, hoffmanius spinigerus, and any scorpion thats under 3 in.  i have a problem with giving scorpions like a 5.5 gallon tank for a sling, although he is doing fine.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 15, 2017)

You could put a dwarf tarantula in it. Hapalopus sp. Columbia are amazing little dwarves that grow quickly and hit a max of about 3.5" - 4" for the large version, and the small version grows to 2". The smaller version would be able to use that as a forever home, the large would need to be upgraded to something about 8" wide.

https://tomsbigspiders.com/2014/08/31/hapalopus-sp-columbia-the-pumpkin-patch/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Oct 15, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> You could put a dwarf tarantula in it. Hapalopus sp. Columbia are amazing little dwarves that grow quickly and hit a max of about 3.5" - 4" for the large version, and the small version grows to 2". The smaller version would be able to use that as a forever home, the large would need to be upgraded to something about 8" wide.
> 
> https://tomsbigspiders.com/2014/08/31/hapalopus-sp-columbia-the-pumpkin-patch/


Are they easy to take care of and beginner level? What are some other options amongst the dwarf tarantulas?


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 15, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> Are they easy to take care of and beginner level? What are some other options amongst the dwarf tarantulas?


They're fast and a bit skittish, so you might wanna be a bit more than a beginner but definitely not 'intermediate'. Just used to quicker Ts. I've heard they can throw some attitude. Mine hasn't so far. They need deep, moist soil and they do a decent amount of webbing too.

Euathlus sp. "red" is definitely a beginner dwarf T, one of my favorite tarantulas hands down. Dolichothele diamantinensis are stunning little dwarfs but they're also really fast, and they're expensive as well. 

https://tomsbigspiders.com/2017/06/24/dolichothele-diamantinensis-brazilian-blue-beauty-care/

I don't know much about H. incei, but they're dwarf NWs. Very pretty. http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-zB07nBIzU...Olive_Holothele_Incei_tarantula_124843785.jpg


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Oct 16, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> They're fast and a bit skittish, so you might wanna be a bit more than a beginner but definitely not 'intermediate'. Just used to quicker Ts. I've heard they can throw some attitude. Mine hasn't so far. They need deep, moist soil and they do a decent amount of webbing too.
> 
> Euathlus sp. "red" is definitely a beginner dwarf T, one of my favorite tarantulas hands down. Dolichothele diamantinensis are stunning little dwarfs but they're also really fast, and they're expensive as well.
> 
> ...


Hmm, I see. Well, I am probably not ready for their speed, I am still a little jumpy at how fast T's move but I think if l where to chose, I would go with N.incei.

I was hoping that I could put a regular terrestrial T in the tank but it is a bit too narrow, but I was thinking B.vagans, B.sabopulosum or maybe G.rosea.


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 16, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> Hmm, I see. Well, I am probably not ready for their speed, I am still a little jumpy at how fast T's move but I think if l where to chose, I would go with N.incei.
> 
> I was hoping that I could put a regular terrestrial T in the tank but it is a bit too narrow, but I was thinking B.vagans, B.sabopulosum or maybe G.rosea.



You could put a juvenile in there. I wouldn't put anything bigger than 3" in there. So if you bought a 2" G. rosea you could have it in there for a year, maybe more depending on how fast it grew and the size it gained.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Oct 16, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> You could put a juvenile in there. I wouldn't put anything bigger than 3" in there. So if you bought a 2" G. rosea you could have it in there for a year, maybe more depending on how fast it grew and the size it gained.


Sounds pretty good to me, seems feasible so far.


----------



## cold blood (Oct 16, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> Are they easy to take care of and beginner level? What are some other options amongst the dwarf tarantulas?


Theyre exceptionally fast.

Euathlus sp. red/yellow or P. scrofa.

Reactions: Helpful 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Oct 16, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> Ok, I found a two gallon tank that used to belong my betta, a salamander currently lives in it. (Wasn't my idea) The dimensions I think are 6 inches long, 6 inches wide and 12 inches tall, what could I put in it? Seems a little narrow for any Brachypelma species.


That would be a good size for an adult dwarf or a juvenile of a larger terrestrial species.

However, with the exception of _Euathlus_, most of the dwarf species are quite fast -- perhaps more than you want to get into as a beginner. I have not kept _Euathlus_ before, but they have a reputation for being easygoing and curious -- good for a beginner if you can find one.

I have a mature male _Dolichothele diamantinensis_ and a _Neoholothele incei_ sling. When it was time for me to rehouse the _D. diamantinensis_ as a juvenile, he ran frantic laps around the containment bin in which I was working. It took a long time to get him into his enclosure, as I didn't want to risk hurting him trying to cup him. (It's easier to cup a slower species or one that is not in the process of running at full speed.)

The _N. incei_ appears to be a speed demon as well, even though it is still a sling. I was amazed at how she bolted around trying to subdue a tiny mealworm.


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> I have a mature male _Dolichothele diamantinensis_ and a _Neoholothele incei_ sling. When it was time for me to rehouse the _D. diamantinensis_ as a juvenile, he ran frantic laps around the containment bin in which I was working. It took a long time to get him into his enclosure, as I didn't want to risk hurting him trying to cup him. (It's easier to cup a slower species or one that is not in the process of running at full speed.)


That sounds like a handful, I would probably try to refrigerate him to slow the metabolism and make him/her easier to handle but I forgot that we were talking about getting the T in or out of the enclosure. Sounds like I need to look into Euathlus, I imagine that it will be difficult to find seeing as @miss moxie is having trouble finding one for herself (Sorry if I am wrong)

Although N. incei seems very appealing to me despite being really fast.


----------



## cold blood (Oct 16, 2017)

incei are great, but because of how much they web, i would house them with more space.


----------



## NewTdaddy (Oct 16, 2017)

I just got a 40x30x25 plastic enclosure, with all the trimmings (cork bark, thermometer, heat mat, water bowl and substrate) for £25. Got me a T to go with it too.


----------

